# Christmas Shopping Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As we have been asked several times if we are going to do the Christmas Shopping Rally that we did last year at Wellesbourne we have now got it sorted for the weekend of Friday 12th November to Sunday 14th November so please all get adding your names to the list as we only have 20 pitches well 19 as I want one :lol: available.

Please note there are only 7 hardstanding pitches available the rest is grass but we can use the road if its very wet. Pitch prices are £14 per night with electric or £10 per night without electric.

Christmas Shopping Market Wellesbourne

Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

*Xmas Shopping Mkt. Wellesbourne.*

Hi Jaquie,

Have added our names to list.

Terry.

PS. With electric please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Xmas Shopping Mkt. Wellesbourne.*



hippypair said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> 
> Have added our names to list.
> 
> ...


Smashing Terry 

I do hope we get to see you both this time

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jaquie - have put our names on prov. list - will confirm asap - I think we are numer 7 - does that mean we can get hook up?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marie & George


Everybody can have electric its the hard standing pitches that are in short supply :roll: just might be a case of park on the road way round the site if its very wet. Hope you can make it.


Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

OK Confirmed - thanks xx


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Christmas shopping rally*

Hi Jaquie,
Have added our name to list & can confirm we will be coming.
Used to live near Wellsbourne so know it well.
Forrester.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas shopping rally*



Forrester said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> Have added our name to list & can confirm we will be coming.
> Used to live near Wellsbourne so know it well.
> Forrester.


Well done Roger but no need to tell me 3 times :lol: I may be deaf but me eye sights ok :lol:

Look forward to seeing you there 

Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi jacquie we have added our names to list, 
(electric please)

mark & helen


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Christmas shopping rally*

Oops  Sorry.
I've just got some new hearing aids you can try out!
Forrester.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Roger ive got 2 hearing aids but they are both useless :roll: 



Great Mark & Helen look forward to seeing you both again, folks will start to talk at this rate if we keep bobbing up in the same place :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we are half full already brilliant guys and gals  


Anymore coming???




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have 8 places left if any more of you would like to join us for the weekend at Newlands




Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're down for it too . . 
ps/ wrap Jazz up for me to take away !


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Have booked, but site seems to be running slow just now. How do we confirm our booking. We aim to arrive on the Friday late afternoon.

Peter


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

All confirmed now, presume a mass of folk browsing the site tonight, making it run a bit slow :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

Great see you there and Jazzy ain't going anywhere but you can take all 3 for walkies whilst your there :lol: 


Hi Peter

No problem I will confirm you on the rally list look forward to seeing you both again  

Only 4 places left now



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 3 places left now and could the unconfirmed please confirm thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As this rally is now showing full could all the unconfirmed please confirm they will be attending, just in case anymore wish to join us at Newland's please. Thanks


Unconfirmed are

larrywatters
oldbutt

I may be able to wangle another couple of pitches at Newland's but have to wait till nearer the time to find out.



Jacquie


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

*Have I done right?*

HI guys n gals

To the best of my knowledge(forgive my confusion) I have confirmed attendance on the rally ... look forward to meeting you all., I'm new to this rally business, but when I contacted the suggested organisers Warner or Stone Leisure; they knew nothing about a Christmas Market at Wellesbourne. However I have confirmed places with Newlands Caravan Park for the date 12,13 and 14 November. Is this correct way of doing things?

Kindest regards 
Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

I have just replied to your pm, you don't seem to have got it quite right but never mind we will soon sort you out one way or another :roll: :lol: look forward to seeing you there.

You did get confirmed ok though  



Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Jacquie,

We'd like to go on the waiting list if possible please. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> We'd like to go on the waiting list if possible please. Thanks


Ok Dawn I will pm you if we get a cancellation or I can wangle some more pitches.

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

ok boss you can Confirmed us two very very poor peaple  .
be great to see you two again


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> ok boss you can Confirmed us two very very poor peaple  .
> be great to see you two again


Ha go on you know your rolling in it :lol: be good to see you both again too 

Jacquie


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

If you can get more spaces I wouldn't mind this rally. Will be our first.

Regards

Karen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Caggsie said:


> If you can get more spaces I wouldn't mind this rally. Will be our first.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen

Give me a couple of weeks till a bit nearer the rally time and I may have a couple more spaces, I will pm you as soon as I know.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


If anyone is thinking of dropping out of this rally could they please let me know a.s.a.p. just in case anymore wish to join us at Newlands.

If the grass pitches are very wet the site would like us to park on the road way round the site so if you have long electric leads please bring them with you and any spares you may have we may need to join some up to reach the electric boxes. Also bread crates at the ready in case we need some on the grass.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well only a week to go now to the shopping rally just to let you know you can arrive any time after 10am on the Friday and hopefully we will have enough empty pitches to put you all on there :roll: if not it will be a case of park where you can with wheels in a dry bit :lol: 

If any of you are not coming I would appreciate it if you would let me know before Thursday as I probably will not have internet there.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

One space now available for the Christmas Shopping Rally at Wellesbourne due to a cancellation so if anybody wants it can you please add yourself to the rally list a.s.a.p. Thanks.

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody want the last place at this rally then :?: :?: :?: before I print me list of.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have landed at Newlands and by the looks of it we are all going to be very cosy :roll: as the grass is just too wet to park on here
and we have tested it and got stuck we have 9 hardstanding pitches possibly 10 the rest of you will have to park on the road way round the grass.

At the moment its still raining and blowing a gale here  forecast for the weekend is sunshine and showers, so bring your wellies and your winter wollies.

If possible can you all please try to arrive in the daylight as it is pitch black on site.

If any of you are not coming please let me know 0753 863 6122

When you enter the site turn left and follow the road down through the caravans and keep going to you get into the last field we are parked in the far corner mhf banner on show well thats if it hasn't blow away by the time you all get here:lol:



Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thansk for the info Jaquie - is there a bus stop nearby that goes anywhere? - Marie


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We may not make it before dark, but we'll bring a torch/candle! We're only little so we can squash in somewhere. At least I know not to have to search the garden for the bread crates in the morning - if we're on the road we won't need them. 

Mrs D


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Thansk for the info Jaquie - is there a bus stop nearby that goes anywhere? - Marie


Hi Marie

No no bus stop near its a good walk to anywhere from here no paths either 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

**** said:


> We may not make it before dark, but we'll bring a torch/candle! We're only little so we can squash in somewhere. At least I know not to have to search the garden for the bread crates in the morning - if we're on the road we won't need them.
> 
> Mrs D


Hi Jean

Ive got a nice little pitch for you well you could go on the grass we could push you off :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Morning all

Well conditions are a bit better this morning still windy but not gale force and dry at the moment although more rain forecast for the afternoon  

Safe travelling folks and look forward to seeing you all sometime today



Jacquie


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

it going to be dark when we arrive i think it will be around 8 to 9 pm 
chapter


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wellesbourne*

I am trying to get in touch with Jacque & John, does anyone have a contact number for them?

Thanks Hazel


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wellesbourne*

Does anyone have a contact number for Jacquie and John who are running the Wellesbourne Rally this weekend.

Appreciate your help

Regards
Hazel


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have their number Hazel, do you need me to contact them

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Wellesbourne*



Phanny55 said:


> I am trying to get in touch with Jacque & John, does anyone have a contact number for them?
> 
> Thanks Hazel


Hi Hazel,

If you PM me some details I will get Jac to contact you.

Cheers Steve, on behalf of the rally team.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its ok guys I have spoken to Phanny now  


Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just arrived back from the rally. Thanks to Lady J and John for organising it. Had a great time meeting new friends and old.


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*xmas shopping rally*

hi jackie just like to thank you all for making us feel welcome look forward to next one have a lovely xmas see u then .stuart & kathy


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

A word of thanks to Jaquie and John for organizing the rally.

Always nice to meet up with old friends and make new ones.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks from us too, Jackie. Made good time home despite running into the rain at Oxford for the rest of the journey. (Been wet down here all weekend apparently, so you must have waved your magic wand in the weather's direction to produce such a lovely day yesterday :lol: ). Sorry we didn't make it to the get together last night - after Strictly and Merlin and a bevy or two we'd flopped! 

Happy Christmas!

Jean & Peter


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks for a great weekend to all the crew  . just back at the homestead and looking forward to the new year bash . jac ill bring the gaffer tap he he  

larry and gill


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Home now Thanks Jacquie and John and to all the other bingo players and mat dancers. See you soon Love Marie and the other half xxx


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Jacquie and John we had a great time, we left early this morning to go to Bletchley park, most vans still had curtains pulled. 
But had time to thank Clive for the loan of his long cable, to allow us to have electric.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

John & I would just like to say a big THANK YOU to you all for coming to Newlands and making it a very enjoyable weekend for us. Sorry about the parking arrangements at the site but at least nobody got stuck only us :lol: 

Thanks to Jen Ken Chris & Pam for the bingo fiasco :lol: and to Clive for the use of his electric cables.

See you all next year I hope.


Jacquie & John


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you to Jac and John for all you do at all the rallies....

Clive & Di


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll second that Clive  

Jac & Jon, Jen & Ken, put in a lot of effort for all of us on their rallies. They are always on the go. I hope that they also get a chance to relax ( probably when we're all not there!). :lol: 


Looking forward already to next seasons events. Hopefully we can attend even more than we have this year. If only work & other interests didn't get in the way. 8O 


Best wishes to all for a brill Xmas.

The ****'s

Peter & Jean.


----------

